

America's post fast food era & Europe's oldskool land lovers - sleepingbot
http://faircompanies.com/blogs/view/americas-post-fast-food-era-europes-oldskool-land-lovers/

======
lispm
Welcome. My pictures from this year's garden season.

<http://lispm.dyndns.org/garten-2009/index.html>

~~~
ovi256
Really nice garden and pictures! My parents garden too in Eastern Europe
(while having full time jobs as teachers) and the gardens supply about half of
their food I'd say - more than half of vegetables and fruit, lots of eggs, a
bit of chicken meat from time to time. The chicks get too old to lay eggs and
they have to be replaced (and eaten! :).

I'd have a plot and a coop too if I had a house. It does not take much time.
Start small and learn, get seedlings from local gardeners, who are usually
happy to help, you wouldn't believe it.

------
clistctrl
I want to do this. My main goal for my startup is to make enough for me to be
independent. I would love to buy a house with a big back yard, and move back
to the Midwest (I live in Boston right now) of course (perhaps not the most
useful of things) but i'd make half my garden fresh hops.

